
The Disproportionate Risks of Driving While Black - kushti
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/25/us/racial-disparity-traffic-stops-driving-black.html
======
dang
This looks substantive. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us
to send you a repost invite. (This is an experiment we're working on to give
good stories a second chance at attention on HN.)

